# Tempestade "Stephanie" 8, 9 e 10 Fevereiro 2014



## Duarte Sousa (12 Fev 2014 às 12:30)

> *INFORMAÇÃO MAIS DETALHADA SOBRE O TEMPESTADE STEPHANIE.*
> 
> 2014-02-11 (IPMA)
> 
> ...



IPMA


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2014 às 12:54)

Falando nas rajadas máximas, estação do Cabo da Roca, ou cabo Raso? Ocorreu algum lapso,acontece.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Fev 2014 às 17:12)

Podiam ter referenciado a falta de EMA's, deve haver por aí EMA's com mais alguns extremos.

Bom, já agora aproveito para fazer o resumo da Stephanie por cá, entre o dia 9 e 10:
T. Máx: 13,7ºC (Dia 9)
T. Mín: 3,5ºC (Dia 10)
Press. Mín: 993,4 hPa (Dia 9)
Press. Máx: 1022,9 hPa (Dia 10, grande diferença!)
Vento médio máximo: *95,1 km/h* (Dia 9)
Rajada máxima: *122,0 km/h* (Dia 9)


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2014 às 17:23)

O vendaval do dia 9 foi espectacular, a velocidade media chegou aos *78,2 km/h*, a rajada máxima foi aos *117,3 km/h* (batendo os registos do 19 de Janeiro de 2013 - Gong). 
Dia para mais tarde recordar.


*PS: A estação de Alcabideche está a uns 8/10 metros do solo, não a 25/30m ou mais do solo como maior parte das estações, este pormenor pode fazer a diferença.*


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Fev 2014 às 17:35)

Nunca tinha passado por nada assim realmente. A minha estação registou o seu máximo de vento provavelmente do futuro muito distante, esteve três minutos acima de 115 km/h, com vento sustentado de 90 a 95 km/h. Mesmo sendo meteolouco tenho que admitir que foi um bocado assustador ter rajadas de acima de 115 km/h a atingirem brutalmente as janelas (já que tenho as janelas a SW), chovia forte e a visibilidade era literalmente nula, e o barulho só intensificava a coisa. 
Durante esses minutos os registos foram:
18:27: 84,6 km/h 
18:28: 102,0 km/h 
*18:29: 120,0 km/h 
18:30: 116,0 km/h 
18:31: 122,0 km/h *
18:32: 94,3 km/h 
18:33: 80,6 km/h 
http://i.imgur.com/9hjmlYH.png

Tenho que admitir que desta não me esqueço tão depressa, fui apanhado de surpresa, o barulho do vento era mais do que o da música nos phones.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2014 às 17:40)

SpiderVV disse:


> 18:27: 84,6 km/h
> 18:28: 102,0 km/h
> *18:29: 120,0 km/h
> 18:30: 116,0 km/h
> ...



Impressionante, ai se *Alcabideche* tivesse a tua altitude.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2014 às 17:50)

Spider VV, chegaste a ver os dados desta estação?

link: http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IFIGUEIR2&month=2&day=9&year=2014

Valores espectaculares, ao nível da tua estação.


----------



## rbsmr (12 Fev 2014 às 17:55)

A rajada máxima registada pela minha estação ficou nos 91,7 km/h às 5h.47m do dia 09.02.2014


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Fev 2014 às 18:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> Spider VV, chegaste a ver os dados desta estação?
> 
> link: http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IFIGUEIR2&month=2&day=9&year=2014
> 
> Valores espectaculares, ao nível da tua estação.



Não cheguei mas é impressionante sim, eu tive o vento na altura da passagem da frente tal como muitas outras estações.


----------



## Jorge_scp (13 Fev 2014 às 00:21)

O IPMA confirma a onda de 17 metros em Sines que eu já tinha feito notar no tópico do seguimento marítimo, e considera-a como *rogue wave*. Registo importante da bóia ondógrafo, pois é de assinalar que estas ondas são alvo de enorme estudo hoje em dia por não se conhecer bem como a sua origem. E podem ser mortíferas...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Fev 2014 às 18:16)

Momento caricato do dia! A mim tudo acontece!
Hoje estreio óculos novos depois da "Stephanie" me ter levado literalmente os anteriores... nunca mais os vi...
Estava no final de tarde na praia de Carcavelos a filmar o espectáculo... descuidei-me e foram-se!


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Fev 2014 às 10:20)




----------



## Santana (4 Mar 2014 às 18:18)

Boa tarde,
 Alguém me pode arranjar os registos do vento a SE de Sesimbra, preferencialmente numa escala horária num período de 24 horas  (no mar), para um dia qualquer desta tempestade. Para eu fazer um trabalho para a cadeira de oceanografia.


----------

